# Neil Young - Toronto



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

Neil Young
with special guest Bert Jansch

Massey Hall

Tue May 10, 2011 
Wed May 11, 2011


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

The May 2011 Massey Hall concerts are scheduled to be captured on film by director Jonathan Demme, as the final installment in Neil Young’s concert film trilogy, joining 2006’s Neil Young: Heart of Gold and 2008’s Neil Young Trunk Show.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Any word on if this is an acoustic set or full band


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

Believe it's a continuation of his tour last year which was solo and both acoustic and electric. I caught the show in Albany '10 and this is what went down;

5/18/10
Palace Theatre, Albany, N.Y.

1. My My, Hey Hey (Out Of The Blue) (acoustic guitar)
2. Tell Me Why (acoustic guitar)
3. Helpless (acoustic guitar)
4. You Never Call (acoustic guitar w/ pickup)
5. Peaceful Valley (acoustic guitar w/ pickup)
6. Love And War (acoustic guitar w/ pickup)
7. Down By The River (electric guitar - Old Black)
8. Hitchhiker (electric guitar - Old Black)
9. Ohio (electric guitar - white falcon)
10. Sign Of Love (electric guitar - white falcon)
11. Leia (upright piano)
12. After The Gold Rush (pump organ)
13. I Believe In You (grand piano)
14. Rumblin' (electric guitar - Old Black)
15. Cortez The Killer (electric guitar - Old Black)
16. Cinnamon Girl (electric guitar - Old Black)
---
17. Walk With Me (electric guitar - white falcon)
18. Hey Hey, My My (Into The Black) (electric guitar - Old Black)


----------



## deffjeff (Feb 17, 2011)

Damn, I'm pissed that I missed out. Didnt know this concert was coming. Then I heard on the radio that the tickets had sold in seconds that morning. I would have loved to take the family to that. Great musician, one of my favourite. Awesome venue too.
Perhaps he will add more shows somewhere else. I'd take a drive to Ottawa or Montreal for that. I saw him in Kingston in 09. Would be nice if he would come back there.


----------

